# Beiter Clicker problem & Shibuya Ultima Rest doubt, HELP !



## nifty (Jun 21, 2009)

Put your pressure button on the bow and load an arrow and post more pics from side on and from behind so we can see how the arrow is sitting on the rest in relation to the button.
The clicker, what thickness blade is it?


----------



## Falkryus (May 17, 2013)

nifty said:


> Put your pressure button on the bow and load an arrow and post more pics from side on and from behind so we can see how the arrow is sitting on the rest in relation to the button.
> The clicker, what thickness blade is it?


ok tommorow I'll put the plunger and I'll test it, I'll upload more pics of the rest. Please rrmember to check again later.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Falkryus said:


> ok tommorow I'll put the plunger and I'll test it, I'll upload more pics of the rest. Please rrmember to check again later.


Well,
if you install the plunger and your arrow,
with the bow at rest..

and take a picture,
I can tell you if the arrow rest wire support arm is low or not.


----------



## MickeyBisco (Jul 14, 2012)

The rest is on crooked. The front is high. I try to use a bow square to keep it square when installing. If your arm is high ( in relation to a lower nocking point) it's likely giving you an upward launch. Maybe I'm wrong, but that's my guess based on the image. 

Sometimes, if the rest hasn't settled on for long, you can pry it off and reattach it. If not, thin 3m double stick can be bought at auto parts stores ( for car trim) and cut however you'd like. 


As for the clicker, you can take off the plastic so you're getting metal on metal.


----------



## toj (Aug 22, 2012)

If the clicker is a silver one then you can put a slight bend in it so it applies a bit more pressure and "snaps" a little louder.

The rest doesn't look straight. The arm has a slight rise in it meaning the body should be level.

The sticky pad is toast if you remove the rest but i think you can get replacements.
Use a hair dryer to gently warm the glue and make sure you remove all of the old pad and glue from rest and riser before re applying the rest.


----------



## baller (Oct 4, 2006)

Slight bend in the clicker towards the riser so that it snaps with a little more force will make it louder.

Need to take the rest off and re-install it. Take your time when removing it, I use a little heat and sometimes an hobby knife (very carefully) when taking them off. There should be a replacement piece of tape in the package if you got it new. If not some regular double sided 3m tape will work, just make sure its the thinnest stuff you can find. 

When you put the rest back on have the plunger in the hole, this will help you center it over the plunger hole. Keep the top/bottom of the rest parallel to the riser shelf.


----------



## toj (Aug 22, 2012)

Have they started giving spare tape with these now, been a while since I bought my last one but you got zip with it.

Another good way of removing it is to use a short section of string material as a cheese wire (wrap it round two pens though, not your hands) and pull it through whilst sawing slowly.


----------



## baller (Oct 4, 2006)

toj said:


> Have they started giving spare tape with these now, been a while since I bought my last one but you got zip with it.
> 
> Another good way of removing it is to use a short section of string material as a cheese wire (wrap it round two pens though, not your hands) and pull it through whilst sawing slowly.


Yes they are, at least my most recent rest came with two pieces of tape. 


Good call on the string to cut the rest off...should work really well.


----------



## Falkryus (May 17, 2013)

nifty said:


> Put your pressure button on the bow and load an arrow and post more pics from side on and from behind so we can see how the arrow is sitting on the rest in relation to the button.
> The clicker, what thickness blade is it?


 0.25"

I uploaded another video of the clicker but now with the plunger installed and I can't even hear any kind of difference.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9TEihEKIv8

I want it to sound like this one 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEbjTZPMB7o

Here are more more pictures of the rest with an arrow, but like many of you suggested, I have another pieces of tape I'll try to remove it and install it again.


----------



## RecurveDad (Mar 9, 2012)

For your quiet clicker problem, can you see how little of your clicker is actually contacting your clicker plate? Just for S&Gs move your clicker back so the whole thing contacts your clicker plate and see what happens.

As for your arrow rest, the Shibuya is a very nice rest. It is adjustable on two planes up and down and horizontally, so your trainer should have installed it with more care. Unfortunately I do not have any info for how to get it off. I have had one on my daughters bow for two years and it is not showing any signs of getting loose. I put one on her new bow with care and took my time. I expect it to last just as long


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

Just a FYI, your uploaded videos are private, so they aren't view-able.


----------



## Falkryus (May 17, 2013)

williamskg6 said:


> Just a FYI, your uploaded videos are private, so they aren't view-able.


Damn, Thanks for telling me, I'll change the settings.


----------



## TER (Jul 5, 2003)

The black Beiter clicker blade can break if you aren't gentle with bending it. Leave bending it as a last resort. Try taking off the plastic end cap for a different sound. Instructions are on the Beiter website.


----------



## Falkryus (May 17, 2013)

Guys I changed the privacy settings of the two videos, please view them and tell me what is wrong ? I did everything that everyone have told me and I can't fix it.

Someone in other forums said this

"Remove the rubberised washer that holds the clicker away from the bow so the assembly is bow-clicker-plastic wheel.
It makes loading the arrow under the clicker a little more tricky, but it may serve you well as far the "click" goes."

what do you guys think about doing that ?


----------



## calbowdude (Feb 13, 2005)

I would second moving the clicker onto the plate for full contact. That little bit hitting the front edge of the plate may not make a good solid click.

Anything that is plastic or rubber will help to mute or dampen the noise. The more you remove the louder it's likely to get. I don't think it will get 20 decibels louder though.


----------



## toj (Aug 22, 2012)

Are your arrows still hitting high? How are you testing for this.

Removing the washer from behind the clicker should make it a bit louder if it's contacting the plate properly.
How long have you been shooting with a clicker?


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

maybe just syringe your ears out with water to get the wax out of your ears. I am industrial electrician with hearing lost & can here it easily


----------



## Falkryus (May 17, 2013)

toj said:


> Are your arrows still hitting high? How are you testing for this.
> 
> Removing the washer from behind the clicker should make it a bit louder if it's contacting the plate properly.
> How long have you been shooting with a clicker?


I didn't tested how the arrows fly, I'm just feeling that they are flying a little bit higher. I could be wrong but thats why I posted ny doubt in the forums.
I have been using a clicker for just one week.


----------



## toj (Aug 22, 2012)

With the rest stuck on level you'll need to do some bare shaft tests and a clearance check to see how they fly.
It's not uncommon for new clicker shooters to find a sudden gain in sight marks, ie arrows hitting higher.

Once you've been shooting with the clicker for a while you don't actually listen for it or even hear it.
It all just happens by feel rather than hearing.

I'd suggest you set your rest up properly and get shooting lots of arrows and focuson getting through the clicker smoothly.
I will take weeks, maybe months and thousands of arrows to biild up the feel but it's worth it.


----------

